# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Hart: curcuma verkleint risico op beroerte bij bypass operatie

## FRANCOIS580

*Hart: curcuma verkleint risico op beroerte bij bypass operatie
*
Allerlei exotisch groenten en fruit maar nu ook meer en meer kruiden en specerijen die tot voor kort hier vrijwel onbekend waren, geraken goed ingeburgerd. Daardoor leren we niet alleen hun kwaliteiten in de keuken kennen, maar ook hun positieve invloed op onze gezondheid en conditie. Eén van deze tropische specerijen is kurkuma of geelwortel en familie van de hier beter bekende gemberwortel. Kurkuma is niet alleen een welgekome gast in de keuken, maar heeft ook helende eigenschappen. Wetenschappers kwamen er recent achter dat kurkuma het risico op een hartinfarct na een bypass verkleint. Wat maakt van kurkuma zo’n gezonde specerij, en hoe kun je deze tropische smaakmaker best gebruiken in de keuken?

Volgens wetenschappers is het de gele stof die in kurkuma aanwezig is, die het risico op een hartaanval na een bypass operatie sterk verkleint. Aan het recente onderzoek namen patiënten deel die allen zo’n bypass operatie achter de rug hadden. Zo’n ingreep is noodzakelijk om de bloedtoevoer naar de hartspier te verbeteren. Als gevolg van een langdurig tekort aan bloed en zuurstof tijdens deze operatie, kan het hart worden beschadigd. De helft van de deelnemers aan dit onderzoek slikten viermaal per dag één gram kurkuma. Daar werd drie dagen voor de operatie mee gestart en pas vijf dagen na de ingreep werd met het toedienen van kurkuma gestopt. De overige deelnemers kregen een placebo (een nep pil). Na zo’n bypass operatie is de kans op een hartaanval groot. Bij de kurkumaslikkers werden vijftien procent door een hartaanval getroffen terwijl dit cijfer bij diegenen die een pacebo namen het dubbele bedroeg.

*Ontstekingsremmend* 
Van kurkuma geraakte eerder reeds bekend dat het een sterk ontstekingsremmende werking heeft. Wetenschappers zijn van mening dat het het de hoge concentratie antioxydanten en ontstekingsremmende eigenschappen van deze specerij hartschade na een ingreep verkleinen. Het slikken van kurkuma doet volgens de onderzoekers de kans op een hartinfarct met maar liefst 65 procent dalen.

*Tropisch kruid*
Kurkuma of geelwortel is een tropisch kruid met een milde, bittere smaak en een geel- okerachtige kleur. Precies zoals gember heeft curcuma een dikke en ronde wortelstok met vele kleine en stompe takken. De plant heeft opvallend dunne bladeren die tot wel negentig centimeter lang kunnen worden en lichtgroen gekleurd zijn.

Op de wortelstok bevinden zich maximum tien blaadjes. De curcumaplant draagt prachtige bloemen in verschillende kleuren (foto boven) en wordt dan ook als kamerplant meer en meer gewaardeerd.

*Chinese keuken*
Kurkuma wordt veel gebruikt in de Chinese keuken, waar het de typische okerkleur geeft aan vele gerechten. Kurkuma is overigens het hoofdbestanddeel van.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Ik gebruik voor sommige gerechten ook soms kurkuma maar weet nu niet juist in welke, soms wel in stoofpotjes, geeft een lekkere smaak aan de gerechten maar het moet wel een beetje sudderen want in het begin smaakt het echt slecht, en volgens wikipeda zou het ook goed zijn om dementie te voorkomen, ah dan word ik toch al niet vroegtijdig dement misschien he... Of het een effect heeft op overgewicht, ik zou het niet weten omdat het niet pikant is zoals pili pili of zoiets want van pikante gerechten wordt wel gezegd dat ze obesitas zouden kunnen voorkomen omdat het de stofwisseling aanzet tot werken, daarom dat je in Thailand weinig dikke mensen ziet omdat die heel pikant eten, ik krijg het niet binnen, te pikant en mijn maag staat direct in brand, zal dus ook niet zo gezond zijn maar ieder zijn ding zeker ?

----------

